# Breeders that breed for herding?



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Does any body know any ? In the US or out of the country

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a friend with a dog from Tehillah (sp?) in Canada that is herding in SoCal (have heard lots of great comments about the dog and she has her herding Ch at a young age). Another friend is herding with a pup from Alta Tollhaus - the dog has also done well. I would suggest Kirschental, but sadly Marion will not be breeding anymore. I would look into anyone using their dogs though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ulf Kintzel (hope I spelled his name right!)


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Both of my Blackthorn dogs are herding. My girl already has her JHD, the boy should be trialing for his in April. Not much opportunity for HGH type herding so AKC/AHBA/etc. is what we work. I would definitely check with Christine at Blackthorn for upcoming litters and their herding potential.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't know if Ellen breeds, but her male has been used and she may have some suggestions. She uses her dogs for large flock herding in every day life. 
German Shepherd Herding

Ulf's website. He is also a shepherd and his dogs work a large flock.
http://www.whitecloversheepfarm.com/


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Tehillah German Shepherds, Getting Started in Herding

Sheep Herding German Shepherd Dogs Training

Herding Dogs | Vom Banach K9


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll second Ulf. He has Facebook as well. HGH herding in America I think that is it without going to FB for the link.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a few forum members have dogs with pedigrees that are rich veins of heritage herding lines .
many of the "herding" dogs are shown in a border collie use , not the containment , living fence of the GSD -- which is a specific herding style.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Cynthia Binder DVM has a litter on the ground right now out of her AKC Herding Champion HC PAM Lana vom Binderhaus

Dorothy DeLisle trains in herding and has puppies from time to time

We have AKC herding titled dogs but none with puppies right now.

Ulf Kinzel at white clover on the east coast runs the best (and possibly the only) HGH herding club in the US

Kathleen at Home Page trains and titles her dogs in HGH


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Here in the Northeast I know of two breeders, both of whom have a lot of Kirschental lines in their pedigrees. The first is Traumhoff. The breeder works her dogs in herding and has been focusing on preserving the GSD as a herding dog. She also obtained a number of dogs from the Kirschental kennels before they shut down. When I was looking for my puppy, I exchanged a number of e-mails with the breeder and definitely liked her, although I ended up getting a dog from Olympia Kennels, which is the second breeder I'd suggest you contact.

Olympia is located in New Hampshire and run by Mike Pinkstein, who used to do a lot of Schutzhund and is probably as well, if not better known as a trainer rather than a breeder. Olympia also has Kirschental dogs in their lines. I liked this breeder and kennel enough to get a puppy from them, although I haven't actually gotten the puppy yet - they won't be 8 weeks old until the end of May. I did meet both the parents and a puppy from a prior breeding of my puppy's parents. Obviously I liked the dogs a lot, since I decided to get one of their puppies.

One thing you should be aware of - both Traumhoff and Olympia (as well as Kirschental) breed what would be considered German Show Line dogs - although they all do have a herding background. From my observation, I would say that these dogs lack the hardness and the over the top prey drive of some of the working dogs, but are very bidable and handler sensitive. They will also tend to be black and tan or black and red in coloring (like most GSL dogs) rather than the darker sable of the working line dogs.

Hope this helps.


----------

